
Another Startup Falls Prey To The iPhone/Google Voice Crossfire - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/03/another-startup-falls-prey-to-the-iphonegoogle-voice-crossfire/
======
dmillar
Developers should know going in, that there is a huge risk in getting your app
approved. It's unfortunate that there are tangential casualties like this,
but, again, this risk should be well understood going into development.

------
rabidsnail
Why do these call-redirection apps need to be native iphone apps and not
webapps? They just look like interfaces to hosted services.

